# Great value, can be honed to a razor edge and holds it well



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

i have a full set of these and have to agree they are great but mine say marples on the handle as irwin recently purchased marples. I'll add that i like to use a round mallet with these i find it easier to hit the handle with it. i use the scary sharp method of sharpaning and love the fact that they hold their edge so well.

great review

jason


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

I've got these (the Marples) on my wish list along with the Grizzly wet grinder for x-mas. I believe with that combo, my hand-cut dovetailing will get much better. I have a few Stanleys, but I had abused those pretty badly before getting into wood working, so a few need to be taken to a bench grinder quite badly. I did have one that was in good shape, and I got that hair-shaving sharp using a 1000/6000 waterstone, and it has held an edge for months while I've been learning. I just wanted a good, consistent set that didn't cost an arm and a leg, and the Irwin Marples seemed to fit that bill perfectly. I was also convinced by the fact that Tommy (T-chisel) used one in his sharpening video  So I plan to use the Stanleys for rough work around the house, and the Irwins for the more precise stuff in the wood shop.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

After having a few really poor quality chisels I stepped up to these; The only drawback I have with them is that the back of the chisel has fairly deep grind marks, so if you like to get your chisels tuned in this will require a bit of flattening. I use water stones for all of my sharpening work; these chisels sharpen VERY well with this method and they hold an edge for a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

I really like my set too! have had them for quite a while. I was watching a Frank Klauz video in which he was using a set of Irwin Chisels (blue handled plastic set) from the store stock. after a few minutes he commented that he liked the balance and the weight of the chisels in use, but had one suggestion to make them better, he suggested cutting or sanding just enough material off the end of the handles to make them flat on the end and then smooth the edges at the cut line for better control when striking them. I trimmed my handles until they were flat on the end (very small amount removed) and immediately noticed that my chisel and mallet work was much more accurate afterwards. I used to get the occasional glancing blow from the rounded ends but no more. It was a great idea that has paid dividends in my work. Worth considering…........

2 cents worth of input is worth just that

Chris


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow i was gonna get these too but the kid at rockler told me they suck i think they look good plus u can get a large quantity of them in all sizes. i have the new marples but one had a crack in the back of the blade hairline but i think it weakened as i sharpened so i want to get some new chisels thanks for the review.


----------



## tpobrienjr (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought a set of these earlier this year, the 8 piece set, from Woodcraft, at a good price. Then I filled out the top end of the set with the next two sizes, making 10 chisels in all. The two big ones came via Amazon.com (I always check there). I have flattened the backs of most of them, and brought some of them to mirror finish (scary sharp method). They have done all I asked when building a lumber rack (pine) and a dining table (red oak). One thing I would like to do is build a nice box for them to rest in. I never hit these guys with a hammer. I always use a mallet for chopping and sometimes for paring. But they're sharp enough to do paring cuts without a lot of force. I believe these chisels will be heirlooms, if I can get the grandkids interested enough in woodworking.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got a set of these too and have been fairly happy with them. Thanks for the review.


----------

